Ask HN: What Service Discovery and Cluster Management tools do you use? - cube2222
======
cube2222
To start the discussion: I myself usually use Consul. I've tested Kubernetes,
Swarm and Nomad and from those Swarm seems a little bit unpolished.

Anybody has experience comparing Swarm, Kubernetes and Nomad?

